# Extractor fan required



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi my caravan does not have a extractor fan above the hob like my MH used to and i would like to fit one does anyone know where i could get one that is suitable? I would require a vent etc and i am quite happy to do the work myself.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

roboughton said:


> Hi my caravan does not have a extractor fan above the hob like my MH used to and i would like to fit one does anyone know where i could get one that is suitable? I would require a vent etc and i am quite happy to do the work myself.


O'Leary's ??

I almost think of the firm as " The Blessed O'Leary's "

G


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

i could not see any on the that site


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Try

http://www.solartechnology.co.uk/acatalog/Calc-fit.htm

Steve


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

SandJ said:


> Try
> 
> http://www.solartechnology.co.uk/acatalog/Calc-fit.htm
> 
> Steve


Thats all about solar power not extractor fans  but thanks anyway


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Try O'briens they were the cheapest when I was looking.

http://www.obrienscamping.co.uk/

They have two Dometic models.

If you google the part numbers with the prefix Dometic you can get lots more info from sites such as Coolhen. But the price list on O'Brien's seemed to be the cheapest

CK150 Cooker Hood built-in
CK155 Cooker Hood

Here is my original post.

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-29305-.html


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for that i am not sure if the flu will fit in the gap i had due to where it comes out but its a good start i will try to get dimensions with all the exact measurements etc.


----------

